# Woohoo new sponsor for Diva Q



## Diva Q (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok well this is exciting. 

Really exciting. Really Really exciting.

We HAVE A BEER SPONSOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Better Bitters Brewing Co. 
Nickel Brook

I had this beer at the Canadian Open that floored me it was refreshing with no aftertaste and I loved it. 

It was an Apple Pilsner . 

They also make other beers but they are a micro brewery that has really high standards and impeccable beer.

http://www.nickelbrook.com/index.html

I am beyond thrilled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!
I have one and you have to love a beer sponsor.
http://blueandgraybrewingco.com/

I will have Pit Pirate Plundered Ale soon too. I won't be able to sell it but have it at cater events and also when I compete. It's basiclly his Classic Ale bottled with my soon to be coming Pit Pirate Lables.

When they hit later this summer I'll mail a few around to you folks.

Again Congrats girlfriend!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2007)

Diva, do they give you free beer to drink at the comps?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 31, 2007)

YES!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> YES!



 I am hanging with Diva at the OINK 8) .  Sorry Witt.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2007)

So you get the free beer, drink it and then tell people how good it is right?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":2wggqvwz]YES!



 I am hanging with Diva at the OINK 8) .  Sorry Witt.[/quote:2wggqvwz]
No problem Bill...just more beer for JP to drink..unless he's hanging with Diva


----------



## Unity (Jul 31, 2007)

You're living a dream, Diva.   

--John  8)


----------



## DaleP (Jul 31, 2007)

Great for you Diva! I need to know how you get them.

Maybe my team can get Tums.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I love their beer. Their Apple Pilsner was amazing. 

I really believe that if you have a sponsor you should be just as passionate about their product as you are about BBQ.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree Diva!  Always talk them up before you talk yourself up!


----------

